# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Teaser photos...

## Keith Larman

The following link is to a thread on Bugei Trading's forum. I'm posting it here because it involved a daisho made by Howard Clark with a full set of fittings also by Howard Clark. I don't want to cross post someone else's stuff, so here's a link to the thread. You might want to check out what Howard has done with the first photos... Two tsuba. 

And by the way, having seen and handled these tsuba a couple times over the last few months (as well as the swords and fittings that are almost finished), they are vastly more beautiful in hand than in the photos. Keep that in mind... 

http://www.swordforumbugei.com/ubb/F...ML/001656.html

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Keith Larman_ 
> *The following link is to a thread on Bugei Trading's forum. I'm posting it here because it involved a daisho made by Howard Clark with a full set of fittings also by Howard Clark. I don't want to cross post someone else's stuff, so here's a link to the thread. You might want to check out what Howard has done with the first photos... Two tsuba. 
> 
> And by the way, having seen and handled these tsuba a couple times over the last few months (as well as the swords and fittings that are almost finished), they are vastly more beautiful in hand than in the photos. Keep that in mind... 
> 
> http://www.swordforumbugei.com/ubb/F...ML/001656.html*


Wicked!!!  :Smilie:  

Can't wait to see the rest :Smilie:

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Keith Larman_ 
> *The following link is to a thread on Bugei Trading's forum. I'm posting it here because it involved a daisho made by Howard Clark with a full set of fittings also by Howard Clark. I don't want to cross post someone else's stuff, so here's a link to the thread. You might want to check out what Howard has done with the first photos... Two tsuba. 
> 
> And by the way, having seen and handled these tsuba a couple times over the last few months (as well as the swords and fittings that are almost finished), they are vastly more beautiful in hand than in the photos. Keep that in mind... 
> 
> http://www.swordforumbugei.com/ubb/F...ML/001656.html*


  Cool, what color are the darker areas. I would say purple, but its also a purple backround and I know how misleading photos can be for color.

----------


## Keith Larman

Over the next week Ted is putting the finishing touches on the whole set. He's going to put together a full accounting of the project from start to finish. So I'll let him tell the story since its his project. It really is an interesting story how it all came about. 

The only concern for me is that Ted wants me to photograph the set. And looking at them I'm worried I won't be able to get shots of the subtlety of everything. So much out there is so "in your face" that its sometimes hard to do justice to things that are more on the subtle side of the spectrum...

Anyway, it should all unfold over the next week. Stay tuned.

----------

